# Why should I create a programming track?



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

I have the NCE power cab. I understand how to set up a programming track, but what I can’t see is why I should. I’m new to the hobby with 4 new locos. I expect to only buy new locos. Do I even need a programming track? What would I do that I can’t programming on the main?

thanks, Dave


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The locomotive address without reprogramming all of your locomotives if they are on the main.

Everything else can be programmed on the main with the other locomotives present, but you won't be able to see the CV values you are changing while in POM mode. You can only see those values in program track mode.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

As you move along in your hobby interest, you're going to discover more things about the locomotives that you would like to change. A programming track will give you that tool instead of having to clear all locomotives off the mainline to do your programming. 
Besides, it's not all that difficult to install a programming track.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I created one by nailing a piece of flex track to a spare piece of 1x3 lumber. It also has a coupler height gauge and recommended weights for various car lengths. When I want to program a loco, I connect two test leads with alligator clips to the track, and to two little pigtails of wire connected to the programming track outputs of my DCC system.

It stores under the layout when not in use.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

since a PowerCab does not have separate connections for the main and programming track, there's not much choice. there will be if you upgrade to a separate command station.

until then, you need to make sure none of the other locomotives are on a powered section of track when programming.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There is a very simple switch circuit that can be used with Powercab to provide a Program Track separate from the main. I use this same switch circuit for my program track.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> There is a very simple switch circuit that can be used with Powercab to provide a Program Track separate from the main. I use this same switch circuit for my program track.


I was going to do something similar to a track where my engine house will be in the yard. I like the idea of ‘working’ on the loco at the engine house. I couldn’t see what I would gain though. Maybe when I get a few more locos, taking them off the track will start to be a hassle.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, we have told you why should have a program track because you asked. Now you will have to experience the hassles for yourself down the road of not having one.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> There is a very simple switch circuit that can be used with Powercab to provide a Program Track separate from the main. I use this same switch circuit for my program track.
> View attachment 553128


I installed an NCE Auto SW to do that, though it does not power the programming track outside of programming mode the way that switch would.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I looked at the auto switch, but I didn't like the idea of having a dead track. When it wasn't being used for programming I still wanted it powered.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

in my mind, I believe a programming track is important, however it does not necessarily need to be part of the layout. one could have a track attached to a spare board from the benchwork (up to 2 feet long). This track does not need to be attached at all times either (think one end on a control panel, other end on the layout, with alligator clips, if necessary).


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Well, we have told you why should have a program track because you asked. Now you will have to experience the hassles for yourself down the road of not having one.


Yeah, I got that.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

65steam said:


> I installed an NCE Auto SW to do that, though it does not power the programming track outside of programming mode the way that switch would.


Wire it this way:








Wired the way the auto switch instructions say to do it will result in a dead track except when program track is selected. Wired as show in the above diagram all tracks are live during normal operation. When program track is selected, the auto switch cuts power to the main track, leaving only the programming track live. This way the locomotive can be driven onto the programming track, programmed in programming track mode, then driven off when programming is completed. I use it this way and it works great!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A $30 solution for a $5 problem.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

flyboy2610 said:


> Wire it this way:
> View attachment 553153
> 
> Wired the way the auto switch instructions say to do it will result in a dead track except when program track is selected. Wired as show in the above diagram all tracks are live during normal operation. When program track is selected, the auto switch cuts power to the main track, leaving only the programming track live. This way the locomotive can be driven onto the programming track, programmed in programming track mode, then driven off when programming is completed. I use it this way and it works great!


Makes you wonder why NCE didn’t design the switch that way.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

for use with a command station having separate outputs for mainline and programming track


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

gregc said:


> for use with a command station having separate outputs for mainline and programming track


The AutoSW switch? It's for the PowerCab. Study the diagram.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

flyboy2610 said:


> The AutoSW switch? It's for the PowerCab. Study the diagram.


I think GregC was saying that the reason to create a programming track is for command stations that have separate outputs for programming and main tracks, like my Digitrax Zephyr does. Until I read this thread, I did know that the PowerCab used different modes conencted to the same track (if I understand it correctly - I may still not know what it does correctly).


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i stand corrected. and there should be no need for such a gadget on a command station with separate main and programming track connections.

but as already suggested, a switch could do the same for less $. i assume the benefit of the gadget is to prevent possibly forgetting to throw the switch and accidently reprogramming more than one loco. presumably there is a signal generated by a PowerCab that triggers the gadget to isolate the track it is connected to.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks for the comments. Considering the time to set up, I’m not worrying about whether it’s 5 or 30 for the switch. I will definitely wire it to run on main too though.


----------

